# Rohloff engagement



## uphiller (Jan 13, 2004)

Can anyone tell me how quickly the Speedhub engages? I assume it isn't quick like a Chris King, but is it at least faster than a Shimano hub (16-pt engagement)? Does engagement speed vary with each gear?
And is the Speedhub available in 145 and 150mm?
Is there any other hub IGH that holds up to real mountain bike riding?


----------



## fokof (Apr 24, 2006)

I have both Shimano and Rohloff and yeah , the Rohloff engages faster. 
Can't tell how many degrees though.

It's only available as135mm.
There is a longer threaded axle available.


I have my Rohloff for 6 years now of MTB mud/snow riding without a hiccup.

Can't say the same thing about my Shimano on the same conditions.


----------



## bikeisbetter (Aug 15, 2009)

It seems to engage differently on different gears. Do you want to know exact counts?

Some people ride Alfines, majority with good results provided hubs are not geared very low (combined ratio not approaching 22/32).


----------



## uphiller (Jan 13, 2004)

Exact counts would be nice.
How does the engagement feel on IGH's? I mean, with a King or even a Shimano hub, the engagement is very solid- you pedal, there is a bit of lag, then, bam, it is engaged. Then there were the Shimano Silent Roller Clutch hubs of around ten years ago- you pedal, there is virtually no lag, but engagement is mushy, more like a continuum than a border.


----------



## uphiller (Jan 13, 2004)

Exact counts would be nice.
How does the engagement feel on IGH's? I mean, with a King or even a Shimano hub, the engagement is very solid- you pedal, there is a bit of lag, then, bam, it is engaged. Then there were the Shimano Silent Roller Clutch hubs of around ten years ago- you pedal, there is virtually no lag, but engagement is mushy, more like a continuum than a border.
Thanks for the tips.


----------



## bikeisbetter (Aug 15, 2009)

uphiller said:


> Exact counts would be nice.


Tomorrow.



uphiller said:


> How does the engagement feel on IGH's? I mean, with a King or even a Shimano hub, the engagement is very solid- you pedal, there is a bit of lag, then, bam, it is engaged.


Feels exactly like this, in every gear.



uphiller said:


> Then there were the Shimano Silent Roller Clutch hubs of around ten years ago- you pedal, there is virtually no lag


Only in new hubs or on a barely used clutch (1-4). 5-8 clutch develops engagement delay after some more miles.



uphiller said:


> but engagement is mushy, more like a continuum than a border.


True. I like it this way. Good for commuting, city riding as engagement is very silent. No hitting noise. No clicking.


----------



## JanBoothius (Apr 15, 2010)

Does anyone have more info on making the Rohloff work with 150mm rear spacing? 

I haven't been able to find much, but maybe I'm searching for the wrong things.


----------



## bikeisbetter (Aug 15, 2009)

uphiller said:


> Exact counts would be nice.


On exemplary gears (gear - points of engagement)
1 - 16
3 - 16
5 - 18
7 - 22
8 - 36
11 - 54
13 - 38

Yes, they are this different.
Counts may be imprecise. Overrunning ratchets of clutches not serving the selected gear produce confusing clicks.



JanBoothius said:


> Does anyone have more info on making the Rohloff work with 150mm rear spacing?


Seems impossible. The solid threaded axle which should be some 175 mm long is not hollow so you won't put a quick release skewer through it.


__
https://flic.kr/p/4507566534

The axle itself on the other hand will be too short to use standard nuts.

Perfect case in point why establishing different standards of the same simple things (like chainstays this time), so popular within bicycle industry, is plain moronic.


----------



## swift (Apr 3, 2007)

JanBoothius said:


> Does anyone have more info on making the Rohloff work with 150mm rear spacing?
> 
> I haven't been able to find much, but maybe I'm searching for the wrong things.


This is a challenging proposition. ...Not least of which is disc brakes.


----------

